# So now what do I do?



## TheNevadanStig (May 15, 2014)

Just got done chatting with Claire Ohara (2X World Champion Freestyle kayaker, 3X world champion squirt kayaker, 9X British Kayaker Champion) about some photos:


Hello, I am a photographer out of Reno, Nevada. I got some great images of you and the other competitors that I would love to share if your interested.​


Hey Jason, Thanks for getting in touch. I would love to see your photos. What the best way to share them? My email address is XXXXXXX (privacy) Cheers mate​
Email is fine. I can only attach 2 at a time though, so as long as a few different emails is OK?​


Hey mate that would be awesome thank you. Unless you have flicker or drop box. Cheers mate​
I do have flickr! I don't have everything up there yet, but there are a few of you.   https://www.flickr.com/photos/117832291@N02/


TheNevadanStig
www.flickr.com



​


Wow mate there awesome. Would u be ok if I downloaded them and used them on my blogs and stuff?​

Chat Conversation End


Sent from Messenger




So, whats my next move? Just ask for photo credits and take the boost in exposure?


----------



## KmH (May 15, 2014)

What boost in exposure? How many visits a day/week/month does his blog get?

How often do you look to see who made a photo - if a photo credit is even given?

Basically a photo credit is worthless.
How many international kayak events do you plan on shooting in the next year?


----------



## vfotog (May 15, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Just got done chatting with Claire Ohara (2X World Champion Freestyle kayaker, 3X world champion squirt kayaker, 9X British Kayaker Champion) about some photos:
> 
> 
> Hello, I am a photographer out of Reno, Nevada. I got some great images of you and the other competitors that I would love to share if your interested.​
> ...



if you're interested in making money off of your images, you should make it clear from the start. Your chat made it sound like you are just a fan, especially when you talk about having images to "share" instead of sell. After you talk about sharing and then send them images, it's not very professional to now want to get paid. Be businesslike from the beginning.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2014)

Don't ask for photo credits: PLASTER your name and copyright and year on the front of each image. If you want to shoot that kind of stuff and give it away in exchange for "exposure", you'd be miles ahead to make sure each image has a BIG, prominent watermark with your name and website or contact info on it, because allowing somebody to download un-marked images and giving a blanket agreement for "*use on blogs and stuff*" is most likely going to lead to disappointment for you, and basically, is allllll about free photos for self-promotion from the athlete in question.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 15, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Just got done chatting with Claire Ohara (2X World Champion Freestyle kayaker, 3X world champion squirt kayaker, 9X British Kayaker Champion) about some photos:
> 
> 
> Hello, I am a photographer out of Reno, Nevada. I got some great images of you and the other competitors that I would love to share if your interested.​
> ...



Well, you basically just said "would you like some free photos?", and of course the offer was accepted.   Just put your watermark on them and send them out.  It may or may not net you anything in the future, but you've already committed yourself here.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 15, 2014)

Why offer your photos to someone else to use for free? to use on their blog or any other purpose? When you say 'share' I think that implies to post on social media etc. And your name isn't necessarily going with them. 

If you start giving away your photos then what happens next year? Instead of maybe getting an opportunity to sell photos to the participants or shoot the event for the sponsoring organization, etc. they'll probably be expecting once again to get freebies. 

Take time to figure all this out - how you can show participants your photos, come up with pricing, etc. It's your time, effort, and ability that went into the photos, there's some value in that.

edit - That's true, you more or less already offered; I'd think about just providing a couple of downsized low res photos (that will look like crap if they're enlarged!) with your watermark in a place that someone can't easily crop your name off the photos.


----------



## Steve5D (May 16, 2014)

If you're not looking to gain financially, then go ahead and let her use them. I'm not necessarily one of those people who think that if you give away you're destined to always do it. I used to give photos away; still do. I also earn my living doing this, so it's clear to me that giving away some photos isn't the end of the career idea...


----------



## sm4him (May 16, 2014)

My response, given that you've already offered to "share" them, would be something like this:

"Why don't you tell me which two or three you'd like to share. I'll provide you with those files that are already sized for sharing online, and have my watermark.  If you'd like additional photos for online use, or if you'd like to have some printed, I'd be happy to discuss my rates with you."
Alternatively, since I know that you have photos of others from this event as well--some that you haven't even ID'ed yet, I think?--perhaps you offer her a "deal"--offer to give her the low-res, watermarked files for online AND a print of one of them, IF she can get two others from the event to PURCHASE their photos.


----------

